# Photography is my playground



## elmedin_mehic (Jul 12, 2011)

For my first post I want to show you my works on Photoblog by Elmedin Mehi. If you got any questions about photos, you can ask me here, I will answer you and describe, time, place, and tell story of them, how did they are created.

Thx. Photoblog by Elmedin Mehi


----------

